# You Can Vaccinate Your Own Dog



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is a very informative post for those of us who are just discovering "self vaccinating." It comes from Terrierman.....one of my favorite dog blogs. 

You Can Vaccinate Your Own Dog


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I know lots of people who do their own vaccinations, esp breeders and farmers who are already vaccinating their livestock. Most states, however, it is still required that rabies vaccine be administered by a vet


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm doing Zeva myself and then at the end of the month, taking her to a rabies clinic, PA needs a vet to do it.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

Does that mean it's possible to vaccinate your own cat too?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I think so, if you can find the vaccine dose for them. And if they don't scratch your eyes out LOL.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, you can vaccinate your cats too. You can purchase feline vaccines from the same companies that sell dog vaccines, horse vaccines, livestock vaccines, etc..

It's not about dosage. You don't use dog vaccines on cats and dose them down. Cats are susceptible to different diseases than dogs, so need an entirely different type of vaccine.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

And what worries me about this then is that you've got all these people giving their dogs UNNECESSARY vaccines. 

And how many of these people are going to separate the vaccines? Give only the needed ones at the right time? 

Except for folks that are breeding, or giving their own puppy shots because they want to use special vaccines (single disease vaccines that contain no mercury for example), I find this blog post dangerous, particularly in its promotion of a 7-way vaccine (see Jean Dodds protocol http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm )


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

True, Lisa, when I saw the 7 way I went......EEEEK!







Totally unnecessary. So, you have brought up a valid point.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm only a bit sensitive on the vaccine issue









I made a comment on the blog, similar to what I wrote above. He moderates his comments, so we'll see if he posts it.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Lisa, I commented on the post, expressing our views on the dangers of a 7 way vaccine (including Lepto! OMG!). Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Cool. I hope that he allows them to be posted.


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Your comment did get posted, Lisa, but someone else basically slammed it. He referred to this blog, also on the site:

http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/2009/01/billion-dollar-vaccine-scam.html

Guy seemed like a bit of a tool to me, since most people who were reading the post we're referring to here wouldn't think to find that other blog post.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

7...Wow!!! I can't imagine doing that.

I have done my own vaccinating (not 7 way!).... but it is in consultation with my vet, with a plan in mind for the particular animal and I even purchase from the vet.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

And apparently my comment wasn't even approved for viewing.







Tossing around the word "idiot" to Lisa's reply was definitely maturity at it's finest. In the end, he doesn't even address our concerns. In America, bigger will always be better, and more is best.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

Bouyant Dog, you mentioned Lepto. Do you not recommend that vaccine? if not, why? I do live on a lake (well, very, very close) and thought because of that we should vaccinate for it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Bouyant Dog, I saw your comment there, in between the places where he is calling me an idiot









He has put two of my comments up, we'll see if he puts the third up.

What a tool.

JazzyGirl, the lepto vaccine seems to be a vaccine that has a higher rate of vaccine reactions. Also, there are many different forms of lepto, many not covered by the vaccines, though some lepto vaccines are more effective than others. It's also said that, being a bacterial vaccine, it needs to be given every 6 months to be effective. BUT, Indy's lyme vaccine was a bacterial vaccine and she reacted to it for years after, so I don't buy the last one. Btw, I know that this is not always true, but the dogs I've known that have had lepto, had been vaccinated for it, much like bordatella. Not like bordatella though is the seriousness of lepto.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JazzyGirlDoes that mean it's possible to vaccinate your own cat too?


Possible but not recommended. Cats have a higher rate of vaccine reactions than dogs and based on Schultz's studies it appears that they are protected for life after their initial set of shots. I know that my cat Cleo hasn't been vaccinated in more than 10 years and I had her titered for rabies and her results were sky high!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yikes! I just read that guys response to you Lisa.







I wonder if that's how he treats everyone who disagrees with him? Nice guy...


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

When you say "I had her titered for rabies and her results were sky high" does that mean she is immune to rabies? 

How can you get around the law about vaccinating against rabies if they really don't need it?

Also are you suggesting that my cat may be immune to FIV due to repeated vaccines? I don't mind giving the vaccines but if they really aren't needed then what exactly is the point? 

There is so much to try to learn, and I don't even know where to begin and am not even sure I have the where with all to attempt to find this stuff out. (I am in school and trying to memorize so much stuff about human anatomy at the moment - the ram space is quite full!)

ETA: Also Lisa, are you saying that although Lepto is serious, the vaccine is likely not worthwhile as Lepto is too varied to be covered with 1 vaccine?


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Since when did the buck stop at the FDA?! I'm thinking I might not read this guy's blog anymore.


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sure my response won't be posted, since all I did was attack the blogger, which he specifically states is against the rules. Oh well, he'll still read it and get the point - and will probably only post it so he can attack me right back.
:halogsd:


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

He wouldn't post my last comment, so I had to leave him one last message:

_Too bad you didn't post my last reply which had important information in it, too bad you didn't talk about the French study regarding aluminimum, the Hayward study regarding DNA damage and the increase autoimmune response after vaccination, etc.

Btw, Dodds does not work solo, she works with some of the top vets and researchers in the field *including* Ron Schultz. She has worked with some of the top behaviorists, like Dodman, when working on thyroid issues and is one of the foremost experts on K9 thyroid disease. 

Doesn't mean I would agree with her on everything and that She and Schultz agree on everything though - in fact, she will readily highlight what they disagree on if you attend any of their workshops.

Too bad that you dug yourself in a hole on these responses in your own blog; those reading your blog might realize that, in fact, the emperor has no clothes._


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

JazzyGirl said:


> When you say "I had her titered for rabies and her results were sky high" does that mean she is immune to rabies?
> 
> How can you get around the law about vaccinating against rabies if they really don't need it?
> 
> Also are you suggesting that my cat may be immune to FIV due to repeated vaccines? I don't mind giving the vaccines but if they really aren't needed then what exactly is the point?


Yes, Cleo was well protected for rabies 5 years after her last vaccination. My vet said she was certainly protected for life with those results. The only point in giving cats booster shots is to potentially endanger their health. I titer my older and/or immune comprised animals and have my vet write a note saying that they shouldn't be vaccinated and submit that along with the titer results. I have had no trouble having that accepted for licensing or at the U.S./Canada border.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So... two things.. one comment one question..

1) what is Titer? I see this about immunity to rabies?

2) we used to vaccinate our litters when I was younger, and it was widely accepted. Cullen's first shot was given BY the breeder, whom has a farm and has always done it that way. The shots are SO much cheaper!! I mean, 5 dollars versus 50!!! But the vet we use for Cullen says " I don't like those, they don't work as well". I am pretty sure they are the SAME thing that they give, right? I would prefer to save the vaccine money and just take him for rabies and heartworm meds lol but I am going against that and just sucking it up and taking him the next few visits til it's done!


----------

